# Trouble installing Pidgin



## absolutezero1287 (Dec 2, 2009)

I tried to install pidgin but I get an error that seems to be caused by the py-gstreamer package not installing. I tried doing a sudo make install clean at /usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer and still to no avail. Can anyone help me?

I cvsup'd the ports tree a few days ago so I'm pretty sure that everything in there is up to date.


```
[chowder@satori /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin]$ sudo make install clean
Password:
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xscrnsaver.pc - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-core>=0.10.0 - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-good>=0.10.0 - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-mime-data-2.0.pc - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on shared library: startup-notification-1.0 - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.3 depends on shared library: purple.6 - not found
===>    Verifying install for purple.6 in /usr/ports/net-im/libpurple
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.5 - found
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-core>=0.10.0 - found
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-good>=0.10.0 - found
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   libpurple-2.6.3_1 depends on shared library: gstfarsight-0.10.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gstfarsight-0.10.0 in /usr/ports/net-im/farsight2
===>   farsight2-0.0.16 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.5 - found
===>   farsight2-0.0.16 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   farsight2-0.0.16 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-core>=0.10.0 - found
===>   farsight2-0.0.16 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-good>=0.10.0 - found
===>   farsight2-0.0.16 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-bad>=0.10.0 - found
===>   farsight2-0.0.16 depends on package: py25-gstreamer>=0.10.4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for py25-gstreamer>=0.10.4 in /usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer
===>  Building for py25-gstreamer-0.10.16
Making all in common
Making all in m4
Making all in codegen
Making all in gst
Making all in extend
  CC    gst.o
gst.c: In function 'pygst_register_classes':
gst.c:26940: error: 'GST_TYPE_BUFFER_LIST' undeclared (first use in this function)
gst.c:26940: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
gst.c:26940: error: for each function it appears in.)
gmake[3]: *** [_gst_la-gst.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/farsight2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/libpurple.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/libpurple.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin.
[chowder@satori /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin]$ whereis py25-gstreamer
py25-gstreamer:
[chowder@satori /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin]$ whereis py-gstreamer
py-gstreamer: /usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer
[chowder@satori /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin]$ ...
[chowder@satori /usr/ports]$ cd multimedia/py-gstreamer/
[chowder@satori /usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer]$ ls
Makefile	distinfo	pkg-descr	pkg-plist	work
[chowder@satori /usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer]$ sudo make install clean
Password:
===>  Building for py25-gstreamer-0.10.16
Making all in common
Making all in m4
Making all in codegen
Making all in gst
Making all in extend
  CC    gst.o
gst.c: In function 'pygst_register_classes':
gst.c:26940: error: 'GST_TYPE_BUFFER_LIST' undeclared (first use in this function)
gst.c:26940: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
gst.c:26940: error: for each function it appears in.)
gmake[3]: *** [_gst_la-gst.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer.
```


----------



## pprocacci (Dec 2, 2009)

Make sure you have gstreamer 0.10.24 as GST_TYPE_BUFER_LIST was introduced in that version.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll try a portversion on gstreamer and find out if upgrade is necessary.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turns out that the upgrade was necessary. I ran sudo portupgrade -r gstreamer. Its still working. After this I'll try to install Pidgin and I'll write back with results.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, I got Pidgin installed and running smoothly. The gstreamer update did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## pprocacci (Dec 4, 2009)

Not a problem.  ;P


----------

